# My Mexipedium is *still* blooming, but I repotted it anyway...



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

I've been itching to repot my Mexipedium xerophyticum, having bought a nice pot for it a few weeks ago. My mom lives right near Bonsai West, which is a really beautiful place to shop if you are ever in Massachusetts. When she was sick a few weeks ago, it seemed like a good way to kill some time. I had actually never been there before, and their bonsai collection is really quite phenomenal. All of the azaelias were in bloom but the Japanese maples were my favorites. You think orchids are pricey! 

But this isn't a post about bonsai! 

I've been rather terrified of what I'd find when I unpotted the Mex. I've had it over a year and was afraid of messing with the culture since it was doing so well, but I was pleasantly surprised. The roots were pretty nice, not unlike a Paph. or Phrag. Mine has been growing in a 5.5" round pot, and the stolons were pretty well contained and I was able to hold the whole thing with one hand, carefully, while cleaning off the older media. The roots weren't terribly brittle and I was able to deal with the whole job without dividing the plant (which I really didn't want to do!) 

I have always heard they are fairly shallow growers - hence my decision to try repotting in a bonsai pot, but when I was shopping for the pot, I was really concerned about getting something deep enough. I must have wandered around the store for more than an hour trying to decide what to get, which was really hard having no idea of what the roots would be like. True to word, though, the roots are remarkably shallow growing and the pot I chose, which is a sort of oblong rectangle, just about 8" x 10" x 4" deep turned out to be the perfect depth, with room for the plant to spread out some. 

Here's a photo of the roots:






I had pretty good luck just lining the bottom of the pot with mix, setting the plant on top, and packing the mix in around each little plant, spinning it a little to make sure that it was adequately covered. One growth had to be potted a little lower than I'd have liked, and another older bloomed growth (with only one of its' leaves left) was best just removed. In places where I have new growth, I used Marilyn LeDoux's method of "staking" the stolon down with the cut off loop of a paperclip (note to self, buy some green plastic covered paper clips tomorrow) so that the roots will be encouraged to grow downward into the mix. 

Here's the plant in its' new home. 









I think it is really quite lovely. It's going to live in the kitchen with me for a while, where I am getting excellent sunlight (and the colors match! hehe)


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice Heather.

I've been dragging my feet to repot mine too. Its got stolons over the side of the pot that I can't safely bend back around to soil, so now I'm encouraged to get after it.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

Rick said:


> Very nice Heather.
> 
> I've been dragging my feet to repot mine too. Its got stolons over the side of the pot that I can't safely bend back around to soil, so now I'm encouraged to get after it.



A few weeks ago, I tried to bend one of the new stolons. Yeah, that didn't work! I think you have to get them pretty early. 

If I'm not mistaken, Rick, you're the one who initially put the bonsai pot idea into my head. Thanks!!


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 4, 2006)

That looks great. If I lose another phrag I may have to pick one of these up. As it is now, I have no room.


----------



## bwester (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks nice Heather. Typical of your perfectionism oke: What type of mix is that you used?


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

bwester said:


> Typical of your perfectionism oke:



Who me??



bwester said:


> What type of mix is that you used?



Just a paph. seedling mix from Kelly's Korner Orchid Supplies - small fir bark, perlite, charcoal, teensy bit of chopped sphag. What most of my Phrags are/were in. Similar to what it was in before I repotted.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks really good, Heather.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 4, 2006)

I look forward to the day when mine looks that good!

I find it funny that our plants are, essentially, the same individual.


----------



## Tikva (Jul 5, 2006)

*sigh*
It's perfect :rollhappy: 
Well done Heather!


----------



## Paphmania (Jul 6, 2006)

Very clone from Experience grower. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Marco (Jul 6, 2006)

hey did you repot the dayanum too? oke:


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2006)

Heather said:


> A few weeks ago, I tried to bend one of the new stolons. Yeah, that didn't work! I think you have to get them pretty early.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Rick, you're the one who initially put the bonsai pot idea into my head. Thanks!!



Your welcome Heather, but I got the idea from Marilyn.


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2006)

Ah, thanks Rick - I will shoot her an email - I owe her one anyway. 
So far the plant seems pretty happy. I think it looks just beautiful!


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

Marco said:


> hey did you repot the dayanum too? oke:



I don't have dayanum (though I lust for Uri's) but no, I have not yet repotted my dianthum.  

The smaller spike on that plant blasted, so it will only have two blooms. I look forward to it opening soon, as I would really like to repot and treat it for an isolated and (so far) well contained, but still evident soft scale problem.


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2006)

Heather said:


> I don't have dayanum (though I lust for Uri's) but no, I have not yet repotted my dianthum.



Dianthum. That's it the one with the curly petals. I got confused with the d's


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the second spike on your dianthum, Heather, I was really looking forward to seeing in bloom. The buds are mine are getting fatter, but I'm growing impatient.

Your xerophyticum looks wonderful in the bonsai pot, and now I'm dying to do the same, but first, I must purchase a xerophyticum (but I can't justify it yet since funds are still pretty tight). Instead, I'm 'experimenting' with some houseplant azaleas, the Indian variety. It's not going so well, so I think I might have to find another cheaper plant to play with.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey that mexipedium looks good in the bonsai pot! We grow our really large divisions in shallow pots/bulb pots. I have one huuuuge clump fitting in a 2'x2' tray used to carry plants! 

It is actually easier to grow then you think, don't you think?


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

Jason Fischer said:


> Hey that mexipedium looks good in the bonsai pot! We grow our really large divisions in shallow pots/bulb pots. I have one huuuuge clump fitting in a 2'x2' tray used to carry plants!
> 
> It is actually easier to grow then you think, don't you think?



Thanks Jason! 
Yeah, it seems to be digging the bonsai pot, though when I bought the pot, I wasn't sure if the roots would fit and I agonized for a long time over what to choose, afraid it would be too shallow, but it ended up being perfect. 

The first year I owned it, I totally neglected it - I treated it much more akin to a paph than a phrag, and let it dry out most likely too much. But, it grew lots and bloomed. Since repotting, and paying more attention to my watering and misting, it has grown a ton this summer. So, yes, I think it is a pretty easy one. I love it, it is easily one of my very favorite plants. Now, I baby it.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2006)

That's bigger than most I've seen around. [I yearn to hear that more often] :rollhappy: Is it one plant and who did you get it from? E.


----------



## Heather (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought it as a 9 or 10 growth plant about a year/year and a half ago from Marilyn LeDoux. It's one plant, a division of her 'Oaxaca'.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanx. How do I get one? E.


----------



## Heather (Oct 4, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Thanx. How do I get one? E.



Marilyn has them listed on her site, actually the prices have come down a bit.
I simply asked if she had larger divisions and she came up with this one for me. 

http://www.orchidmall.com/windy.hill/


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2006)

windy hill and orchid web has them listed


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2006)

*Choices*

Cool, I will check them out. I don't really have to eat. :wink: E.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks great, Heather! I've been trying to figure out what to do with mine. I had it in a shallow clay pot with stones at the bottom, but it cracked a couple weeks ago when I picked it up and sliced open my hand. I didn't have anything else to put it in, so I stuffed it in a slat basket with a coco husk lining, paph mix and some moss wrapped around the growths I'm hoping will come up with some more roots--mine don't look nearly as awesome as yours! I'd eyed the larger bonsai dishes at the botanical gardens here for that very purpose though; I'm going to take a second look at them the next time I catch a bus out there.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, and Orchid Inn also has this plant...the 'Oaxaca' and 'Windy Hill' clones. Sam's plants are wonderful.


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2006)

streetmorrisart said:


> I'd eyed the larger bonsai dishes at the botanical gardens here for that very purpose though; I'm going to take a second look at them the next time I catch a bus out there.



Definitely try the bonsai pot! I think mine has grown a lot since I repotted it. Such pretty pottery, too.


----------



## Rayb (Nov 4, 2006)

The Bonsai pots work good for Bulbo's also I have onr that I drilled some holes in the four conners and hung it with some wire works great
Ray


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2006)

I think bonsai pots would work great for many types of orchids. I have miniatures that are all in small bonsai pots. I also have a Psychopsis Mariposa 'Green Valley' in a bonsai pot. I like them because I display my plants with my bonsai. 
These pots are cheaper to buy at chinatown...I see some places really overprice them.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is some interesting information that I found while digging around tonight.

http://www.slipperorchids.info/mexdatasheet/index.html


----------



## gore42 (Dec 23, 2006)

IO,

In case you didn't know, slipperorhids.info was created and is maintained by our own Stephen Manza, aka, slilence882. He is a fountain of knowledge 

- Matthew Gore


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2007)

Seems to me I have to repot my mexipedium now. It grows in very small pieces of coco husk chips. There are so small that it looks like hay dust. I watered it yesterday and the surface of the medium was still very wet this morning and half of the surface was molded. I don't like this and I'm afraid it is not good for the plant. The medium looks like swamp. Heather, did you put something at the bottom of your bonsai pot for drainage?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm definitely going to get some, but what bothers me the most is reading that it was found in Oaxaca and when I was 14 Y.O. I spent the summer as an exchange student in Mexico and spent time there!


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Seems to me I have to repot my mexipedium now. It grows in very small pieces of coco husk chips. There are so small that it looks like hay dust. I watered it yesterday and the surface of the medium was still very wet this morning and half of the surface was molded. I don't like this and I'm afraid it is not good for the plant. The medium looks like swamp. Heather, did you put something at the bottom of your bonsai pot for drainage?



I didn't have a lot of extra room because the roots and stolons were fairly extensive, and the bonsai pot I chose is only about 4" deep, so no, I didn't put anything in the bottom. 

The mix I used is very similar to what it was originally potted in when I got it from Marilyn LeDoux (Windy Hill Gardens). It is Kelley's Korner's Paph. Mix which is small fir bar, charcoal, perlite, and a tiny bit of chopped sphagnum. 
The plant seemed happy in Marilyn's mix, so I decided not too mess too much with a good thing. It is the only plant that I have that is not in Semi-Hydro.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 5, 2007)

I 've repotted it today. It's horrible. It had only two small roots and both of them are dead. Seems to me I'm punished because I violated my first rule - to repot the new plants immediately. Does somebody know if the plant can receive water via old stolon? :sob:


----------



## Heather (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh no! That's terrible news. I'm so sorry to hear that. Have you thought to contact the vendor, perhaps? It might be worthwhile, you haven't had the plant for long. 

I don't know the answer to your question. You might try emailing Marilyn LeDoux at Windy Hill Gardens. She grows them very well and may be able to help, or at least have some suggestions for how you should proceed.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 17, 2007)

Heather, you can congratulate me! I've just noticed the start of the new root at the base of mexi. May be there are more down there but I don't want to look and disturb the plant. So, I've just put piece of sphagnum on top to cover new root from the sun light and my eyes. :crazy: Seems to me this plant decided to survive.


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2007)

That's excellent news! Thanks for the update.
I've got two spikes showing on mine so soon it will be time for updated photos.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 17, 2007)

Will be waiting for your photos!


----------



## blueovalgal (Mar 17, 2007)

Would love to see the photos of those spikes coming up!! Barbara


----------



## Heather (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks. It's not that exciting right this moment but soon, I will post some more photos.


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2007)

Third spike popped up this morning. Sweet!


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2007)

Mine is spiking too! It had two spikes, but I busted one off. 

Its broken above the 1st bract so maybe it will branch off a new spike.

One year a grasshopper ate the ends off a spike, and it came back.


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's an updated photo - not a good one. I think you can see all three spikes though. One is getting close. 

This one won't go to my OS meeting until all three are blooming because I was reprimanded last year for only having one spike.


----------



## blueovalgal (Mar 31, 2007)

Very cool! Now I know what to look for!! :clap: Barbara


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2007)

Reprimanded? What kind of OS do you belong to???!!!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 1, 2007)

Heather said:


> This one won't go to my OS meeting until all three are blooming because I was reprimanded last year for only having one spike.



May be they became jealous, that's why :rollhappy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 1, 2007)

wow...those long red stolons!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Reprimanded? What kind of OS do you belong to???!!!


What she meant was spanked.. and she liked it!


----------



## Heather (Apr 2, 2007)

Easy there, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

OK, it's OK, I've got him back under control. Seriously though, that plant seems to be doing very well for you. Are you growing it in the basement? Also, are those runners in the upper left hand corner?


----------



## Heather (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's under compact fluorescents in the basement right now. I may try to find some sun for it occasionally. 

and yes, the long red stolons are the new plant growths. 

I will also clarify that maybe reprimanded was a little strong. The judging committee said that for a plant with so many growths (it had around 10 last year I think?) they would have liked to have seen more than one spike. So, this year, I think it will do better in showing.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

I really must try to get a big one of those. After the GNYOS show, where I can get some really good Pleuros, I will contact Marilyn.


----------



## Heather (Feb 17, 2008)

*Okay! Here we go again - Repotting!*

So far, no major disasters. Did a growth count and I've got thirty one growths (removed one that was dying off which was not in the count.) I started to put this in a new thread but then, in an effort to remind myself how I did it the last time, I re-read this entire thread and thought it was better off just updating it here. 

Here's a photo of it now:




Now, to get it into a new pot! This is going to be tricky.

Old pot vs. new pot:


----------



## Candace (Feb 17, 2008)

Post a final photo when you're done;> Looking good!


----------



## Heather (Feb 17, 2008)

Here it is with the plant placed in the pot, ready to be covered up. You can see I've tried to place the new stolons as close to the surface as possible, but they are all seated in the mix now. Some are a little too deep and only time will tell if they make it back up through the surface. I try not to bury the tips completely. 




All potted up! 
Went really smoothly. I topped with a bit of oyster shell at the end and gave it a good drink.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 17, 2008)

It looks great! I'm looking forward to (hopefully) doing this with mine someday--for now the new start off one growth has some sphagnum moss around its base and is tucked into the mix with a bent paper clip. I went through a similar process with the bigger Paph. armeniacum yesterday morning though. I'd had it the same clear pot for the past two years (CHC mix) and finally had to move it to a basket because there were growths headed all over the place. Plants with this kind of growth habit are kind of a task when it comes time to resituate them, but they look so cool when you get the setup right! The bonsai pot is simply perfect.


----------



## Heather (Feb 17, 2008)

Robin, how big is your mexi? Do you want my old pot? It needs some cleansing but I have really no use for it now...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, that's a nice offer! It's not at all large though--I went the $20 route on sale.  It's just the one unbloomed fan and one growth at its newest beginnings.


----------



## Heather (Feb 17, 2008)

My pot's probably a little big for you yet...


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 18, 2008)

Good Job!!

Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey heather,
I finally got one too from a division! and using an old bonsai pot from a fukien tea bonsai.



mine seems to have huge leafspan. definitely not miniature. It's a 10 x 7.5 inch pot around the outside. How big is your pot?

Do you think there are too many stryofoam peanuts? The plant came with many peanuts, and some shows through the top after changing pots, even though the pot it came in is the same depth. Is the bark too coarse? I added medium bark to the original fine bark b/c my pot was wider. It now sits on my westernly windowsill.


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Fren, 

That looks pretty good! 
The peanuts concern me a little, as does the larger size of the bark, but that's just cause I don't grow mine that way. So, YMMV. 
The leafspan looks great (and normal - that one growth is mature and ready to bloom anytime now. With spring coming, I'd say you have a good shot.) You've certainly given you plant room to do some rambling. 

When I first repotted it was from a deeper but snugger azalea pot into a pot the same size as yours, 10 x 7.5. But the plant had many more growths (10-15) Now, my new pot is about 13" x 9" (roughly) and the plant has 31 growths, so, in my experience, they like it snug, but with room to grow. Does that make sense? What did your roots look like? Do you have oyster shell? They like that too....

Does anyone need a pot, btw? I have one, free to a good home if you pay shipping (or live nearby, free free - George, have you called Marilyn yet?) oke:


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks. I will remove the peanuts that I can see and fill in with fine bark. I think I should grow similar to your way since we are both indoors windowsill/underlight growers

It had only one long healthy root. Based on your photos they tend to have few roots.

I have only crushed dolomite lime, so I will add that stuff (well I have a bird with crushed oyster, but I'm concerned about salt)

How often do you water. I remember you misted in the morning.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2008)

Where do you people get all this stuff? Is crushed dolomite lime the stuff they sell for aquarium substrate at pet stores!


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, I have the pot. oke:

Where do you shop, Eric? With Ulla right? KKorchids? No? yes?
How many times do we have to do this dance, doll? LOL!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah KK and actually I'm putting together an order to pick up at SEPOS show but..I never think to ask about dolomite lime and I only just lately saw it on there website.


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

They also have oyster shell.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 24, 2008)

I got my lime from Home Depot. 
Aragonite is the stuff used for reef tanks


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2008)

That's the "it" I meant. Now if only I could find some calceous limestone for my Pk friends!  Anyway I'm off to the lightbulb store and home depot for some fixtures! Ciao!


----------



## moraru (Feb 28, 2008)

Gorgeous! Hate to admit it - but even though I've been growing paphs and phrags for well over 10 years, I hadn't heard of mexipediums... Now I must have one! Where are good venders that sell them? I'm located in NYC...

Thanks.
Rob


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2008)

I swear, I should start getting commissions! :rollhappy:

Marilyn LeDoux of Windy Hill Gardens in Labadie, Missouri is the vendor I always recommend as a source.


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a photo taken of her main 'Oaxaca' plant. Thanks to John (Phrag) for doing so.


----------



## Elena (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, that one is huge! :drool: Mine is still only little but it's definitely increasing in size. Wish it would hurry oke:


----------



## moraru (Feb 28, 2008)

Ditto! HUGE! Would love to see that plant with hundreds of spikes and flowers!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 28, 2008)

Heather said:


> Here's a photo taken of her main 'Oaxaca' plant. Thanks to John (Phrag) for doing so.



Yowzers! That is one incredible specimen. My poor little division is a shame in comparison...


----------



## Sirius (Feb 28, 2008)

That pic is a poor representation of how massive her mother plant really is. I got so damn excited seeing the thing in person I forgot to take a decent picture of it.


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2008)

I know, but it gets the point across - this is what you CAN have with this species! I think it is so amazing! I said it before, but I love how all (OMG look at them all!) the new stolons are hanging off the edge of the pot! OMG!!!!


----------



## moraru (Feb 28, 2008)

*Medium*

Everyone here is growing in fine bark. Does anyone grow in Sphagnum moss? Heather - any thoughts?


----------



## Sirius (Feb 28, 2008)

I grow mine in a soil mix.


----------



## Heather (Feb 29, 2008)

I personally, wouldn't grow in Sphagnum. 
It's not a boggy species, from what I know, there's a definite winter dryer period in its' native habitat. 

Clearly, and I've always felt this way, Marilyn has the culture down, judging by that photo above, so I choose not to mess with what is clearly a good thing for her and I grow it as she does. Our mixes aren't exactly the same but they are similar enough.


----------



## s1214215 (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

Great looking plant. It is on my wish list. Hard to get it sent to Thailand though without paying a fortune. 

Does anyone here have seed or flask maybe?

I like the Bonsai post method. I will give it a go if I can get some Mexis one day.

Brett


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

Just buy one. :wink:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Heather, do you add calcium in your mix?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2010)

My plant didn't bloom but it did send up a few new growths. Do I need to get a bigger pot so those can go into soil?


----------



## Heather (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, I used oyster shell on it.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks! I was adding a bit, but was not sure if I was doing right.


----------



## Heather (May 19, 2011)

Okay. Bumping this thread because I'm off and running with a division of this plant again. Pictures coming. Figure 5 years later we may as well keep it going!

Planning to grow the same as before. Bonsai pot, same mix, and oyster shell purchased. New division has seven growths, 2 previously bloomed, one in spike, two tiny starts, 2 close to mature.


----------



## JeanLux (May 19, 2011)

Heather said:


> ... New division has seven growths, 2 previously bloomed, one in spike, two tiny starts, 2 close to mature..



:drool: !!! Pics please!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (May 19, 2011)

Ok, here's the new little one. Haven't repotted yet, no good mix around here, had to order.


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2011)

Very healthy looking:wink:


----------



## Heather (May 19, 2011)

Let's hope I can keep it that way here in Sacto. If the weather would just stay exactly like this (80's, sunny, still humid after recent rain) for the rest of the summer, I'd be happy and more convinced of it.


----------

